# 911



## pdoyle2 (Sep 17, 2009)

my step sister bought a beta fish, I'm not sure which kind but she didn't have a tank, so she put him in Tupperware, the Tupperware dish is probably less than a cup, she over feeds it and I was wondering if I could put him in one of my tanks until I make her buy a tank. I have one tank with a goldfish (2 gal) and a biorb with 8 neon tetras in it(4 gal). Will he be safe in either of these?


----------



## daniel89 (Nov 28, 2009)

ugh thats a tough question, I have betta's and all the males have there own tanks which are like a gallon big, but id say stick him into a bigger bowl untill then?

fyi even a 5 dollar nice size vase will be better than a small container


----------



## pdoyle2 (Sep 17, 2009)

well I dont really have a bigger bowl... would he be ok in one of the previously mentioned tanks for a day or two?


----------



## Guest (Dec 27, 2009)

i responded this in your other topic:
Ehm, how big is the tank? beta's are aggressive fish no matter how pretty they are. You just have to decide if you care more about your sister's beta or your tetra's I think..

They can survive in cups, that's how many pet stores hold them, but at least the local one here uses bag buddies to up the O2 saturation and slow the fish's respiration.

If you have any buckets that haven't been used for chemicals, like perhaps one you have just for you fish for water changes?


----------



## emc7 (Jul 23, 2005)

change water 2x a day if its in a little cup. You could also use a bigger bowl (like a mixing bowl) or large gladware or tupperware container.


----------



## daniel89 (Nov 28, 2009)

bettas shouldnt be mixed with goldfish. bettas are tropical fish and goldfish are cold water. and ive been told that neons like to bite bettas tails, so also not a good idea. if you could find something that is about a gallon (a big tupperwear would be fine), the betta will be fine. but if you have to keep it in something small like a cup, you need to do water changes every day.

-christina


----------

